# Monarch 10EE toolroom lathe - $4,500 (Tustin, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 28, 2020)

Monarch 10EE toolroom lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

1945 Monarch 10EE toolroom lathe. If you are looking at this, you already know it’s one of the best lathes ever built. A little back story on it. I purchased this lathe from a shop in Long Beach...



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jan 4, 2021)

Link doesn't work


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 4, 2021)

9t8z28 said:


> Link doesn't work


Ad has been deleted. That was a good price and it sold quickly.


----------

